# Software Upgrade, Downtime



## Frederik Magle

I apologise for the downtime today. The forum was running slow, and I decided to update the software to the latest vBulletin version. However, I discovered that the underlying server software - the so called php install - also needed updating for compatibility with the latest vBulletin software, and that turned out to be a major hassle, but I succeeded at last, and everything should be up and running now!


----------



## eric444

Everything is up right now. Just experienced it myself.


----------



## 3rdring

Hi, I am an admin of realscam.com and found this forum searching for VB 4.2.5, dbseo and likes system.
Upgrading realscam.com to VB 4.2.5 failed and ended up backing VB down to 4.2.3 but php 5.4 became unreliable. The php process would die and error 500 page would pop up.
After hours of troubleshooting I had to enable php 5.6 and remove the control file php.ini.
Are you using php 5.6 or 7.0?

Curious to know if VBSeo was used prior to DBSeo. If so were any issues encountered with the conversion?

Users of realscam are attached to the likes system which has stopped the conversion to dbseo. That option is now available for dbseo. Still gun shy of doing anything for now. The 18 hour downtime with the failed upgrade caused a lot of hair loss.


----------

